# Vintage Stanley router, Motor #91258 Mod. 31.



## jethomas232 (10 mo ago)

I need to find a collet for my Vintage Stanley router, Motor #91258 Mod. 31. I found it in a local thrift shop. Needs a little TLC but it runs. A 82930 Plane Attachment Model 01 with the bit came attached. I have taken the planer and the bit off. I need other bits. I think I also need a collet of some sort before I can use other bits..

Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Jim


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

That cutter looks like it has a tapered (Morse) end?


----------



## Roland Johnson (Oct 27, 2015)

jethomas232 said:


> I need to find a collet for my Vintage Stanley router, Motor #91258 Mod. 31. I found it in a local thrift shop. Needs a little TLC but it runs. A 82930 Plane Attachment Model 01 with the bit came attached. I have taken the planer and the bit off. I need other bits. I think I also need a collet of some sort before I can use other bits..
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> Jim


About a 2 years ago I bought 2 collets from a member from Washington that is a member of this site. He was making them then There was a thread on this site about them and some conversation between myself and him. His last name was I believe LA Cour and the time frame I think would have been mid to late 2020. By nature of design they are very fragile and don't stand abuse very well so if you manage to look him up buy a couple. He is a great guy to do business with.


----------



## Roland Johnson (Oct 27, 2015)

jethomas232 said:


> I need to find a collet for my Vintage Stanley router, Motor #91258 Mod. 31. I found it in a local thrift shop. Needs a little TLC but it runs. A 82930 Plane Attachment Model 01 with the bit came attached. I have taken the planer and the bit off. I need other bits. I think I also need a collet of some sort before I can use other bits..
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> Jim


Jim, Did a little digging in the shop and found a name and address for him, not sure about being currant but maybe a start. Kine Optics, 3715 Sequim Dungeness Way Sequim Wa.98328. I have 3 Stanley routers from the same era 1950's different models but the collets are perfect.


----------



## jethomas232 (10 mo ago)

Roland Johnson said:


> About a 2 years ago I bought 2 collets from a member from Washington that is a member of this site. He was making them then There was a thread on this site about them and some conversation between myself and him. His last name was I believe LA Cour and the time frame I think would have been mid to late 2020. By nature of design they are very fragile and don't stand abuse very well so if you manage to look him up buy a couple. He is a great guy to do business with.


Thank you Roland..


----------



## jethomas232 (10 mo ago)

Thanks again.. I will try to get in touch with him.


----------

